# puppy won't eat kibble



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

i tried everything. i tried mixing it with food he loves didn't work. tried leaving him without food and only kibble didn't work. he will just eat small amount and won't eat more and his stomach looks empty 
ps: he is 3 month old and has been eating wet food(homemade) all this life and i want to switch to kibble because it better for him i am feeding him brit premium Junior Large breed


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't switch to kibble. It is not better for him.

Research how to feed homemade correctly, or even better, raw.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Many of our puppies are very picky eaters, but kibble is much easier for us and there are quite a few brands that are good for them.

Have you seen this for ideas? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html <-- click that


----------



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

i feed him rice , soup, chicken or beef and breed(all homemade) is this balanced? if not what should i add to make it balanced


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dovah said:


> i feed him rice , soup, chicken or beef and bread(all homemade) is this balanced? if not what should i add to make it balanced


That is NOT balanced, but if you have some of that PLUS MOSTLY a good balanced kibble he would do fine.

If you are not feeding 'dog' food then you need to read up on --> B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums those are links with those of us making our own food up and how to have it balanced and healthy.


----------



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That is NOT balanced, but if you have some of that PLUS MOSTLY a good balanced kibble he would do fine.
> 
> If you are not feeding 'dog' food then you need to read up on --> B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums those are links with those of us making our own food up and how to have it balanced and healthy.


i don't want to feed him raw. i want to feed him cooked food


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OP is in Egypt.


There are many websites that explain how to cook for your dog.

Dogs have survived for thousands of years eating what people fed them, and the dog food industry wants us to believe they will not be well fed without kibble. They did just fine before the invention of dog food.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

kibble would actually be better than a poorly balanced diet
usually what is available over there is royal canin or some such which of course would have the correct nutrients the dog needs
he could be picky due to nutritional imbalance


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No, he is picky because kibble tastes like crap compared to what he has been eating.

What did dogs eat before kibble?  they did just fine before it was invented.


----------



## dovah (Jun 8, 2014)

it's fine now got him a high quality kibble and he is eating the **** of it (pro series)


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm glad that you got your dog to start eating. Mine I'm trying to get to eat consistently still.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

add eggs, for bioavailable calcium grind sesame seeds or give tahini (already done!.
Take a cucumber and put in blender to make liquid , this will give you minerals , silica and chlorophyll. 
Give the dog some RED palm oil .
A date as a treat will give you fluorine for bone development.

Lentils , red, brown, good .

No bread though.

You have a lot at hand for your own cultural cuisine. Parsley, cucumber, yogurt, KEFIR or cultured (fermented milk) - lentils , melons (watermelon for potassium) , palm oil, sesame , bone broth, 
chicken liver , hearts, gizzards, dates , mint , true cinnamon, sheesh - a world of good in turmeric - grind fresh for the dog or use the powders -- rosehips ground ,
Carob powder, alfalfa , burdock , BEE POLLEN ! .

not only can you do it, you can do it brilliantly .

Make sure the dog has some source of good fat , red palm oil , fish oil , for the vitamins which need fat to be metabolized.

better than kibble . You KNOW the meat , volume and quality and variety that you are using .


----------

